# Eigene Domains betreiben



## timur (6. Jan. 2018)

hallo leute weiss nicht ob ich hier im abteil richtig bin wenn nicht einfach verschieben bitte .

undzwar habe ich ja nun ispconfig auf dem neuesten stand auf meinem root.
wenn ich eine oder mehrere eigene domains betreiben möchte brauche ich ja ein 2ten server oder ?
wenn ja was muss da alles rauf damit meine domains online aufrufbar sind ? will mich vollständig vom anbieter trennen wenn es denn möglich ist. 

vielen dank im voraus


----------



## logifech (7. Jan. 2018)

Du benötigst einen 2 DNS Server, diesen packst du mit in die bestehende ISPConfig Installation. Beim anlegen einer Domain fügst du dann bei Primary und Secondary Nameserver jeweils die Server Hostnames ein.


----------



## timur (7. Jan. 2018)

hallo logifech
danke für die schnelle antwort.
das heisst bis auf den 2ten server habe ich nichts anderes zu tun ? also muss ich sonst nirgends meine domain rigistrieren oder sowas ?


----------



## logifech (7. Jan. 2018)

Natürlich benötigst du ebenfalls einen Domain Registrar wo du deine Domains registrieren kannst und eigene Nameserver eintragen kannst.


----------



## logifech (7. Jan. 2018)

Du kannst aber auch deinen Nameserver als master nehmen und ggf. die Nameserver deines Anbieters (wo auch immer du bist (falls er das auch unterstützt)) als Slave DNS Eintragen somit kannst du ebenfalls alle deine DNS Einträge auch deinem Server verwalten und benötigst nur einen Server. Trotzdem musst du bei deinem Domain registar deinen NAmeserver als Primary Eintragen


----------



## timur (7. Jan. 2018)

ok vielen dank für die information!
ich wünsche dir einen schönen abend


----------



## logifech (7. Jan. 2018)

Gerne doch, bei fragen meld dich einfach.


----------



## nowayback (7. Jan. 2018)

Ganz so einfach ist es doch nicht... Es gibt auch noch viele Fallstricke in dem Bereich... Z.b.: Dürfen die beiden NS nicht im gleichen Class C stehen. 
Außerdem ist es meist "günstiger" bei jemanden die Domains zu kaufen als es selbst bei dem entsprechenden NIC zu versuchen. Wenn du wirklich Probleme mit deinem Anbieter hast, nimm dir einfach nen anderen. Meine persönliche Erfahrung mit INWX ist sehr gut. Dort kannst du deren Nameserver nutzen (derzeit 5 glaub ich) und hast nen relativ guten Kurs für Domains. Mit einer oder 2 Domains kommst du bei weitem nicht auf den Preis wenn du direkt bei den NICs orderst. Da bist du gar nicht die Zielgruppe, und das zahlst du. 

Wenn ich nun mal .de Domain als Beispiel nehme... Die kostet mich rund 5-6 € im Jahr bei INWX und wenn ich irgendwo nen vServer miete für 1€ pro Monat, bin ich bei 12€ im Jahr... Das ist immernoch das doppelte pro Jahr und die Domain von glaube 59€ pro Jahr ist der aktuelle Kurs bei der denic für eine domain als privater oder "mindermengenabnehmer". Da kommt mich INWX deutlich billiger und ich hab 5 NS....

Hier also wirklich gucken was du willst und was du brauchst. Und nein ich arbeite nicht für die Firma... Es gibt bestimmt auch etliche andere die den selben oder sogar besseren Service bieten. Aber ich habe meine Domains alle dort und kann nur deshalb von den Erfahrungen dort berichten. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## timur (7. Jan. 2018)

ich danke dir herzlich für deine ausführliche antwort ich werde mal schauen ob ich dort billiger wegkomme mit meinen ganzen domains leider nicht alle de sondern auch net und com .


----------



## nowayback (7. Jan. 2018)

Wie gesagt... es gibt billigere und weitere. Aber "ich" bin bei INWX und es ist für mich privat - selbst mit Domains im 3-stelligen Bereich - günstiger als die Infrastruktur selbst bereitzustellen und die Domains bei den entsprechenden NICs zu ordern. Im geschäftlichen Umfeld habe ich natürlich andere Möglichkeiten. Aber selbst da - mal aus dem Nähkästchen geplaudert - ist es mMn. günstiger Domains irgendwo anders zu kaufen anstatt direkt bei den NICs wenn man nicht wirklich Unmengen an Domains braucht.


----------



## timur (7. Jan. 2018)

hab mir mal das ganze angeschaut für de domains ist das ein guter preis aber com und net sind teuer als wie ich es habe derzeit leider ...


----------



## nowayback (7. Jan. 2018)

bei namecheap ohne coupons und co für 8,88€ pro jahr


----------



## alhazred (11. Jan. 2018)

Hm was zahlst du denn derzeit für .com/.net? Die Frage ist halt, was kostet das Gesamtpaket? ich bin seit Jahren bei Schlundtech. Die Preise sind ok, ich habe genug DNS Server (und kann auch meine Kundendomains verwalten) und habe auch Basis SSL Certs dabei. Ich habe aber alle Domains an einem Punkt und kann diese auf meine Root Server (der Serveranbieter hat auch Domains im Angebot) weiteleiten.


----------



## timur (11. Jan. 2018)

ich bezahle für jeden domain egal welche endung 10 euro


----------



## alhazred (11. Jan. 2018)

Bei 10€/Domain würde ich im Schnitt mehr bezahlen (trotz der vorhandenen .com Domains). Wie gesagt, ich habe auch gern alles an einem Ort und nicht 2-3 verschiedene Anbieter.


----------



## nowayback (11. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von timur:


> ich bezahle für jeden domain egal welche endung 10 euro


wat? wo?
wo gibts .auto, .car, .game, .hosting und .security domains für 10 € pro domain pro jahr?


----------



## logifech (11. Jan. 2018)

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen, würde sofort ein Dutzend Domains umziehen...


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

ich hab nicht gesagt das 
.auto, .car, .game, .hosting  .. und so weiter 10 euro kosten aber meine kosten alle 10 euro und das sind net de und com kann sein das die auch 10 euro gucken einfach mal gucken


----------



## alhazred (12. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von timur:


> ich bezahle für jeden domain egal welche endung 10 euro





Zitat von timur:


> ich hab nicht gesagt das
> .auto, .car, .game, .hosting  .. und so weiter 10 euro kosten aber meine kosten alle 10 euro und das sind net de und com kann sein das die auch 10 euro gucken einfach mal gucken


Das steht doch da. "jeden doamin, egal welche endung"


----------



## logifech (12. Jan. 2018)

@alhazred Da warst du wohl schneller


----------



## alhazred (12. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von logifech:


> @alhazred Da warst du wohl schneller


Ich war ja auch schon am rechnen  Ich glaube aber nicht, das ich bei dem Registrar 4 DNS Server mitbekomme (und auch die Option einen Hidden Primary zu betreiben) oder die Basis Certs für lau .


----------



## logifech (12. Jan. 2018)

Mir hat er erzählt, dass er bei Hetzner ist.


----------



## alhazred (12. Jan. 2018)

Ist auch nur etwas günstiger als wo ich bin. Dafür lohnt sich der Aufwand nicht. Ich müsste das ja auch immer mit den Kunden abstimmen usw. Wobei .de ist da auch teuerer.


----------



## logifech (12. Jan. 2018)

Also da wo ich Bin, hab ich gute Konditionen teilweise etwas günstiger als Hetzner. Von daher lohnt sich ein Wechsel überhaupt nicht.


----------



## alhazred (12. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von logifech:


> Also da wo ich Bin, hab ich gute Konditionen teilweise etwas günstiger als Hetzner. Von daher lohnt sich ein Wechsel überhaupt nicht.


Ich meinte ja auch, .de ist bei Hetzner teurer als bei mir.


----------



## logifech (12. Jan. 2018)

Bei mir ebenfalls... alle anderen auch Teilweise


----------



## alhazred (12. Jan. 2018)

Ich habe nur .de und .com geschaut. Mehr haben meine Kunden derzeit nicht. Einer hatte früher viel mehr und der hat aber radikal reduziert (frage von ihm, für was? es kam kein bisschen mehrwert über .biz und .net usw)


----------



## logifech (12. Jan. 2018)

Bei mir sind eigentlich auch nur die üblichen im Einsatz, .com, .net, .org, .de und .eu


----------



## logifech (12. Jan. 2018)

Und halt eigene Nameserver und einigen DNSSEC Domains drauf


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

aber da steht auch 



Zitat von timur:


> ich bezahle für jeden domain egal welche endung 10 euro


ich weisst du was das ist ? ich auf mich bezogen .. ich nicht du mit dein domains ... wtf

worüber man hier diskutieren muss


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

schau doch einfach mal nach vielleicht kosten deine auch 10 euro ... hetzner


----------



## alhazred (12. Jan. 2018)

Zitat von timur:


> aber da steht auch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du hast gesagt jede. Wenn man so eine Aussage trifft, dann muss man auch damit rechnen, dass diese in Frage gestellt wird. Erst recht von Leuten, die sich ggf. schon länger damit beschäftigen. 
DE Domains kosten bei Hetzner 11,90€. Bei meinem Registrar 6,78€ Neuregistrierung und 6,19€ renew. 
.com sind ca. 0,50€ teurer als bei denen. Also rechnet sich das für mich nicht.


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

ich bezahle auch für meine domains 10 und für meine net 10 und com 10 vielleicht habe ich bei denen einfach nur andere konditionen ..


----------



## logifech (12. Jan. 2018)

Das du da als kleiner "fisch" andere Konditionen hast, als größere gewerbliche Anbieter waage ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln.


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

ok dann hab ich eine frage wenn die de domains bei hetzner 11.90 kosten wieso bezahle ich 10 ?

@logifech


----------



## logifech (12. Jan. 2018)

Weil man viel erzählen kann!


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

ja laber mal weiter logifech hab langsam die faxen dicke du warst schon in den privaten nachrichten so herablassend und unfreundlich weiss nicht was für ein scheiss problem du hast

ich werde dir auch nicht mehr antworten 

ich brauch nicht viel erzählen ich hab rechnungen ok und die belegen das weiss nicht von wo du deine informationen hast aber ich würde mal sagen du schreibst nur mist


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2018)

Oder hier Netto- und Bruttopreis durcheinandergebracht wird.


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

wie auch immer man muss sich ja nicht festfahren in was das ist kinderscheisse und irren ist auch menschlich ich will mich zu diesem thema auch nicht mehr äußern ich weiss was ich bezahle und gut ist


----------



## logifech (12. Jan. 2018)

Kann hier gerne mal Ausschnitte aus der PNschicken, für jemanden der von anderen Hilfe braucht warst/bist du ziemlich unverschämt. Und wenn du selbst nach meiner Hilfestellung immer noch nicht in der Lage bist Google zu benutzen, dann liegt das Problem einzig und alleine bei dir.


----------



## timur (12. Jan. 2018)

mach was du willst ich spiele bei deinem kindergarten nicht mehr mit.
das du ein problem hast mit meiner person habe ich schon lange bemerkt und frech werde ich erst wenn man mich dumm anmacht damit muss man rechnen


----------



## logifech (12. Jan. 2018)

@Till kann ich denke den Beitrag kann man wohl langsam schließen, da das eigentliche Thema wohl nicht gelöst werden kann mangels Erfahrung des Thread erstellers.


----------



## Till (12. Jan. 2018)

Ich habe den Thread hier geschlossen, bevor Ihr Euch noch weiter die Köppe einschlagt.


----------

